# DRAS Aquariama, Sunday April 12, 2015



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Durham Region Aquarium Society's
47th Annual Show and Auction
Aquariama 2015
April 12, 2015
Vendor EXPO (9am), Auction (10am)

2014 Aquariama.pdf

More info here www.dras.ca and link to pdf above. There is no show, contrary to what is shown above.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

The vendors expo, is that a fairly new thing?


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Here is the direct link address bill: http://www.dras.ca/attachment.php?attachmentid=1091&d=1393859664


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

BillD are you having a show as well as the auction?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

There is no show, and hasn't been for a few years now. It was cancelled due to declining interest. There used to be several hundred show entries at one time. If the numbers from the hamilton show are correct, where there were only fourteen people showing, this supports the general lack of interest to show fish. kudos to those who are still willing to go through all the work required to show fish. The Vendors were Expo has worked out for the club, in it's place. It has allowed the club to make a few dollars, as has the entry fee. The various vendors, have added things that weren't in the auction as well as items that were (sometimes) cheaper than the auction, as well as allowing the vendors to showcase themselves.
While not everyone agrees with the format, it has helped the club financially while still allowing the buck a bag auction. DRAS has, and continues to donate to worthwhile conservation efforts, such as Madagascar endangered fishes. Making money on the annual event allows this to happen. Regardless, the buck a bag is good for sellers, although it usually makes for a large, and sometimes long auction. The entry fee, means the sellers no longer pay the auction entry fees, which basically subsidized the buyers. For those who can't stay for the duration, there is a bump option.


----------



## zenins (Sep 17, 2013)

I would love to come to this event, but I will be in Windsor that day 

Oh well, maybe next year


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Okay folks two weeks away and things are heating up. Vendors list now includes:

Finatics http://www.finaticsaquarium.com/

Shrimp Fever http://www.shrimpfever.com/

Mr. Pet http://www.misterpetonline.com/

Reid's Driftwood http://reidsdriftwood.weebly.com/

Brad's Fishroom https://www.facebook.com/bradsfishroom1

Jerry Draper from The Tropical Fish Room

Axolotl Canada http://axolotlcanada.com/

On hand will also be:

Northfin Canada http://www.canadian-aquatic-feed.com/
They can answer all your questions about fish foods available

Martin Mills http://www.martinmills.com/
Answering your questions on their line of fish foods.

MAST http://mastcanada.org/ They will be able to speak to you about the saltwater world and saltwater club.

Supporters this year:

Northfin Canada

Phil's Pets http://philspets.com/

Hopefully more to come in the following days.

Frank

https://www.facebook.com/groups/301233793314778/

http://www.dras.ca/content.php


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Four days to go .


----------



## Polarlug (Apr 17, 2013)

I am having trouble finding the rules etc. Of the auction on the dras website. The link above is not working for me either.
Hoping to bring some fish but would like to go over the regs. First.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

Polarlug said:


> I am having trouble finding the rules etc. Of the auction on the dras website. The link above is not working for me either.
> Hoping to bring some fish but would like to go over the regs. First.


Hey dude i'll try to get you the info for sure but it's 1 dollar per bag for sellers, the rest is profit. No minimum bids, and no reserve. I think that is pretty much all that you need to know. Also have them bagged well.


----------



## Polarlug (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks, hoping to bring a lot of cichlids.
Fronts
Dolphins
Ngara flame tails
O.b. Peacocks
Species 44
Labs
Redxred
Maybe a few others. Hate to bag all that then find out I did something wrong. And couldn't get them in.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Bag them carefully as there is a $1 re-bag charge if the club has to do them.
The info is on the DRAS site at www.dras.ca . Click on the PDF and all info is there. It appears to be working as I just tried it.
As wellhere is map to Ajax Community Centre. https://www.google.ca/maps/place/Aj...1s0x89d4dfd7b027e8d3:0xbd7f83d00a451b64?hl=en
The auction is in the south most portion of the building in the HMCS Ajax room.


----------



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

Do people ever bring plants into these auctions?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Hundreds of plants will be there. I am bringing some myself.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

All of our sponsors have been very generous this year and I would like to add Aquarium Services Whitby to the list. They have donated a Fluval Flora kit and a Fluval Ebi kit. Thank you again.


----------



## Altumnut (May 12, 2010)

It was a great auction...but had to leave at table 6 and that was 4:30 pm.
What time was it over?

...Ralph


----------



## Polarlug (Apr 17, 2013)

I cashed out just after 7


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Was over around 7:25. There were 1315 items.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

That is a full day, I left about 2:30, after i scored a Gold spotted severum for 15 bucks! A guy earlier in the day bumped 5 or 6 at one time and bought all of them, then left. Thanks to derek for finding me the hidden gem!

I had a great time while i was there, i was doing running most of the day but it was a great way to see all the amazing fish.

Good seeing all you guys yesterday


----------



## Polarlug (Apr 17, 2013)

It was a long day. But there was a much better selection of cichlids this year it seams. Wich is why I dropped $700. During the auction. But it was my first time selling, and picking up the $250 at the end of the day was nice.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

To all those who were there, I hope you were able to get past the chaos and enjoy the event. It was a long day, indeed, but there were some amazing quality fish there. There were more than a few buyers there with really deep pockets, so I think most sellers would be happy with the price for most of the items. I would like to thank the younger folk who ran all day. Some were not even DRAS members. Too often the area in front of the auctioneers looks like front of stage at an Allman Brothers concert. The future of the hobby is with the youth, not old farts like me.


----------



## Spicoli (Dec 11, 2012)

BillD said:


> To all those who were there, I hope you were able to get past the chaos and enjoy the event. It was a long day, indeed, but there were some amazing quality fish there. There were more than a few buyers there with really deep pockets, so I think most sellers would be happy with the price for most of the items. I would like to thank the younger folk who ran all day. Some were not even DRAS members. Too often the area in front of the auctioneers looks like front of stage at an Allman Brothers concert. The future of the hobby is with the youth, not old farts like me.


Cant say i qualify as "young" but there were a few young guys and gals that put in a lot of work.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

A great auction indeed, plan on returning next year.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Spicoli said:


> Cant say i qualify as "young" but there were a few young guys and gals that put in a lot of work.


There were, and they stuck with it for the duration. I would still call you young,lol.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I would like to thank everyone for the help, attendance and support for todays auction. Over 250 paid admissions, 1315 auction items and a lot of hard work. First and foremost a big thanks to the runners, desk help, door helpers, lunch helpers, vendor's and everyone else I have not mentioned. Thank you as well to the sponsers who donated goods to the auction in no particular order: Big Al's Whitby, Phil's Pets, Northfin Canada, Martin Mills, Reids Driftwood, Finatics, and Hagen. Thanks to the vendors: Northfin Canada, M.A.S.T, Shrimp Fever, Mr. PET, Martin Mills, Jerry Draper, Brad's Fisroom, Finatics, and Reid's Driftwood. Ahuge thank you to the auctioneers. Without their help these events would not be able to happen. If I forgot to mention anyone it is not on purpose. It was a 13 hour day and I am beat. Thank you all.

Frank.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

BillD said:


> There were, and they stuck with it for the duration. I would still call you young,lol.


They needed community service hours. That need to graduate worked out great for the club.


----------

